# Filbert/hazelnut milling



## kyleoflyman (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone milled a Filbert before? We cut down one this winter that was pretty old. The main stump is about 18" in diameter and about 3 and a half feet long. It appears to have some neat heartwood in it.


----------



## kyleoflyman (Mar 8, 2016)

18" in diameter. 6" of sapwood and 1' of heart


----------

